

Retired CIA-man: US on drift robs naïve Europe, EU should help [video] - exceptione
http://www.zie.nl/video/ingezonden/Europa-moet-VS-de-weg-wijzen-wegens-afluisterdrift-NSA/m1mz9knfq52c

======
exceptione
This is an interview between Ray McGovern and a Dutch journalist who is
experienced in this field[1]. An english version of the accompanying article
is in [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenno_de_Winter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenno_de_Winter)

[2]
[http://translate.google.nl/translate?hl=nl&sl=nl&tl=en&u=htt...](http://translate.google.nl/translate?hl=nl&sl=nl&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nu.nl%2Fbuitenland%2F3612351%2Feuropa-
moet-vs-helpen-afluisterpraktijken.html)

